# Running audyssey Caution



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I just connected the 2nd sub to my Marantz av7005 while running audyssey my back Surround L keeps giving me a Caution check sign, I've checked the connection and can't seem to figure out what the problem is

PS: the speaker was working prior to audyssey
Also ran a test tone all speakers hit


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

If you ran the test tone and it's fine that's odd. I'm assuming you tried running it again? Is sound coming out of the speaker when playing audio?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

JBrax said:


> If you ran the test tone and it's fine that's odd. I'm assuming you tried running it again? Is sound coming out of the speaker when playing audio?


I ran it twice got nothing and I'm getting audio


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I fixed it .. Switched the speakers.. Ill take it


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Good deal!


----------

